# present for northerner



## bev (May 10, 2009)

Another present for you Northerner!

http://www.katebushnews.com/sensualwalk.htm



Meet like minded people and talk about her ears! Bev


p.s. so few people went last year i think its been cancelled this year!


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

I don't really see the point of these things if Kate's not actually going to be there. And if she is going to be there, I wouldn't want anyone else there with us!


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I don't really see the point of these things if Kate's not actually going to be there. And if she is going to be there, I wouldn't want anyone else there with us!



I have it on good authority Kate feels exactly the same about you. She wants a hot date in private and will arrange a pent house suit in a posh hotel just for you and her...


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I have it on good authority Kate feels exactly the same about you. She wants a hot date in private and will arrange a pent house suit in a posh hotel just for you and her...



(picks self up off floor) gibber, pfthluk, gibber


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> (picks self up off floor) gibber, pfthluk, gibber



Don't roll on the floor too much, or you'll be too worn out for Kate, which hotel do you want to go to? I hear the Savoy is good andnot too far from Charring Corss Station if you need to get away from your adoring fans


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Don't roll on the floor too much, or you'll be too worn out for Kate, which hotel do you want to go to? I hear the Savoy is good andnot too far from Charring Corss Station if you need to get away from your adoring fans



How about the Washington in Mayfair? I used to stay there when I did some work for The Dorchester - same quality as the Dorchester, but a little more discreet! Would the fans you're talking about be my fans, or Kate's? Or both?


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2009)

Both, but you wanted privacy, away from screaming gropies (not the same as groupies).


----------



## katie (May 11, 2009)

Northerner I think you have a serious chance.  Look at her husband: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also she lives really near.  Somerset or Cornwall... can't remember! Here is her house for stalking purposes: 






Watch out though, it has high security due to all the stalker's that have tried to get photos already


----------

